# Extraño Pimentel!! El hogar de mi esposa e hija.



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Tengo como 200 fotos en total solo colocaré algunas de las que tengo en las cuentas de internet, en mi HDD tengo fotos que ningun foro las tiene, ni en ninguna cuenta de internet, pero son personales con mi hija creo que son las mejores tomas de Pimentel. Aunque esta estan mas o menos para ver la perspectiva de Pimentel, voy a buscar la del parque Quiñones en mis archivos jeje.
























































































































Aqui donde se hace deporte playa, es una fiesta cuando hay campeonatos.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

muy buenas las photos y k bonito lugar eh" sobre todo me gusta los colores, 
se nota k fue en un buen clima" gracias por compartir las photos"


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy bonito Pimentel, los colores bien chillones pero no me incomodan al contrario se ve bien.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

chevere!, pero las fotos estan muy saturadas!


----------



## Manerok'r (Oct 4, 2008)

chevere mi balneario :cheers:
good job man


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Se ve bonito. Es un gran acierto tener una playa con palmeras y vegetación como complemento. Le otorga un muy buen aspecto.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy hermoso Pimentel, buenas fotos broder kay:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lindas fotos, es una playa muy bonita.


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

wow no me imagine que pimentel seria bonito , soy de nacimiento de chiclayo , peronunca se me dio por conocer pimentel, tendre que ir en este verano .... exelentes fotos me gustan mucho.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Se ve muy bien..... kay:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

mucho retoque a las fotos, pero este balneario se ve super bien! no lo conozco personalmente pero las fotos me dicen que esta muy bien


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Uuuusu eléctricos los colores. Se ve bien cuidadito Pimentel.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Croe que le diste mucho al photoshop o a algo porque los colores estan muy fuertes xD

Pero Pimentel se de ve de la pm.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

q paso con las fotos??
hubiera sido mejor al natural creo
sale bien el balneario


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

se ve muy tranquilo
, nunk estuve x ahi!
espero ir pronto!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh no! mis ojos...hno:  se te fue la mano con el color.

Pimentel se ve muy bien, yo pensaba que Huachaco era el balneario mas desarrollado del norte pero veo que tiene una reñida competencia con pimentel.


----------



## Manerok'r (Oct 4, 2008)

rafo18 said:


> Oh no! mis ojos...hno:  se te fue la mano con el color.
> 
> Pimentel se ve muy bien, yo pensaba que Huachaco era el balneario mas desarrollado del norte pero veo que tiene una reñida competencia con pimentel.



Pimentel es por lejos el mejor balneario del Norte del Peru no solo por su infrestructura y servicios que brinda asi como muchas cosas mas. 

Huanchaco va mas a lo turistico, rustico = no me gusta


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

si si si... claro


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

luce muy bien!! Se ve mucho mas desarrollo solo q se te paso la mano con el photoshop ese verde es muy irreal


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

la mejor infraestruktura del norte en balnearios y playas muxo verdor asta lo ke e visto asta aora


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

gonzalo reyes said:


> Quee bonito seguro en algunos años se convierte en otra costa verde^^^^:nuts:


Ojala asi sea, :banana:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Recién ahora lo veo, y me parece un muy bonito lugar.

¿Hay más fotos de la playa propiamente dicha?


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Mas de pimentel*



Limeñito said:


> Recién ahora lo veo, y me parece un muy bonito lugar.
> ¿Hay más fotos de la playa propiamente dicha?


Parque principal de pimentel.









Una jardinera de pimentel.









Un edificio residencial con su mirador en el último piso con visto al mar.









Vista hacia el lado sur de pimentel.









Ahora una vista hacien el lado norte de pimentel.


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Siguiendo con las fotitos.









Este edificio esta en construccion con vista al mar


















Monumento en honor a Jose Abelardo Quiñonez Gonzáles.




































Hermoso atardecer en pimentel









Otra vista de pimentel









Vista de las picanterias q hay en este balneario, claro todas cerradas por que ya estaba anocheciendo.









El viejo e imponente muello de pimentel.









Ya se esta onocheciendo.









Se anochecio.:lol:








jejejee espero les haya gustado estas fotitos :banana::banana:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

coolll pimientel no sabia ke avian esos edificios ai cooll


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

para que se ve muy bien.. salio en andina que estaban construyendo un hotel de ocho pisos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta la amplitud de la playa, ojala las empresas se animen y empiecen por construir el primer edificio de 15 pisos en Pimentel, esa playa promete.


----------

